# Anyone in Sheffield to show me the ropes??



## vinnyRM (Oct 26, 2014)

The title kind of explains what I'm after.

I have a Gaggia Classic&#8230;and a Mazzer Mini&#8230; I can make okay shots, based on limitations of a classic...&#8230;and seem to get the milk right..but I am just missing the finishing touches to make a nice home latte a great home latte!!

Anyone in/around Sheffield got an hour or two to show me the ropes, ESPECIALLY latter art&#8230;I am hopeless with a capital HOPELESS!!!

Cheers

Vinny


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Callum at Foundary used to do some one on one training @CallumT @Callum_T ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Casa in Bradford do training i think?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

And Limini


----------

